# My husband just built me my dream bike!



## trailbound (May 26, 2009)

I am hijacking his username to do this, but I think he won't mind!

He put up with me and helped me make the many, many decisions needed when it comes to building a custom bike - it was kind of stressful! With his help I now have a super sweet bike that I am really looking forward to riding & racing!

Maybe I'll see some of you ladies out of the trails!
Beth


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

*Workbench build*

Nice build... no bike builds from the boyfriend, but he did build me this- he finally got sick of all my tools laying around the garage!


----------



## trailbound (May 26, 2009)

That's cool! Bike support in any way is good with me! Way better than the cramped little room we use in the basement!


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful bike, and I love the flower pot to stand it on--great idea!

My husband neither built me a bike nor a workbench, but he does all the wrenching on my bike that I'm not yet comfortable with (a rapidly moving line) and tells me each new scar on my knees is sexy! LOL


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sweet bike and nice workshop!


----------



## archaeofreak (May 4, 2012)

Wow I wish I had that workshop for my bf!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

One of the best looking builds/bikes I have seen in a long time.. well done!

May I suggest a white cable housing at the rear der. cable (small/subtle) to pull in the color of the fork..ha..:thumbsup:


----------



## Overboost (May 1, 2012)

Get that chainstay some protection stat! Beautiful build.


----------

